# the apple watch?



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2014)

so "smart phones" killed the watch but now were going to bring back the full on serious nerd calculator watch? (Im sure most of yall had the original model?)


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 9, 2014)

my parents were too poor to buy me fancy watches like the original


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> my parents were too poor to buy me fancy watches like the original




and I'm too poor to buy this one.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2014)

I didn't have one either....

it was usually a good way to get a beat down in HS...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a Pebble watch and really like it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2014)

Aint nobody got money for that.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like a cool thing but too bad Google beat them to it.

I still won't buy one. I'm loving my Citizen.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 9, 2014)

I stopped wearing a watch about 5 years ago, and I don't miss it. I have traditional watches worth more than the Apple watch and don't wear them. I can't imagine the user interface on a watch being a suitable replacement for a smart phone, which I always have on me anyway. I think the Apple Watch is the answer to a question that wasn't asked.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 9, 2014)

I haven't worn a watch regularly since early college (pre-firefighter days). I really don't see me getting any type of watch anytime in the future.

I still have one around, somewhere. It's probably in my hiking pack, that's the last place I remember seeing it.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2014)

I would think that generations have now grown up and have gotten out of the habit of wearing a watch- I would think it would be hard to switch, sort of like if apple or Google came out with a cool new landline phone for people to buy...


----------



## iwire (Sep 10, 2014)

Never giving up my vintage Omega Constellation Automatic Watch...screw those battery powered watches...but keep buying Apple product guys..it make me happy if they stock keep going up


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 10, 2014)

I still wear a watch every day.

I don't understand the argument that a cell phone is a suitable replacement for a watch. I hear this a lot from the younger guys in the office who can't fathom why I still wear a watch. I find it's a lot less cumbersome for me to check the time by looking at my wrist then it is to dig my phone out of my pocket.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I still wear a watch every day.
> 
> I don't understand the argument that a cell phone is a suitable replacement for a watch. I hear this a lot from the younger guys in the office who can't fathom why I still wear a watch. I find it's a lot less cumbersome for me to check the time by looking at my wrist then it is to dig my phone out of my pocket.


this! my flip phone is usually in my purse. lots easier to turn my wrist to check the time than to dig out the phone.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 10, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I still wear a watch every day.
> ...


I also find that I can check the time much more discretely with a watch. If a meeting seems to be dragging on I can find ways to check the time on my watch without being obvious. There is nothing discrete about taking out a cell phone during a meeting.


----------



## goodal (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I didn't have one either....
> 
> it was usually a good way to get a beat down in HS...


My FIL has worn this watch for the last 20 yrs. He has never touched a smart phone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

When more than half the guys in the meeting have their phones on the table, checking the time is very easy. I just make it look like I'm reading a new email...


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 10, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> When more than half the guys in the meeting have their phones on the table, checking the time is very easy. I just make it look like I'm reading a new email...


I find it obnoxious when people "check email" during a meeting.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2014)

it's more than obnoxious, it is rude.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

But now you nerds can just check your email on your watch!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 10, 2014)

If it has tapatalk with eb.com, then I might be interested. Nothing like NSFW funny pics during a meeting.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 10, 2014)

I wear a watch every day too. I always feel there's something missing when I go without. It's also great for one on one meetings when you're Lumbergh'ed at 5pm and pulling out a cell phone is too obvious.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > When more than half the guys in the meeting have their phones on the table, checking the time is very easy. I just make it look like I'm reading a new email...
> ...


It's even better when you receive an email from one of your fellow meeting attendees.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I still wear a watch every day.
> 
> I don't understand the argument that a cell phone is a suitable replacement for a watch. I hear this a lot from the younger guys in the office who can't fathom why I still wear a watch. I find it's a lot less cumbersome for me to check the time by looking at my wrist then it is to dig my phone out of my pocket.


To add to that, there's a few nice things about my smart watch. It's much more discrete to check any incoming message without needing to get my phone out. I can also quickly dismiss a call if I'm busy or in another meeting. And if the meeting doesn't really apply to me, I can check the weather and latest sports scores too.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

well the younger crowd (anyone less than 30) never puts their phone in their pocket so they don't have to pull it out to see what time it is....


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

^^ LMAO!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

I will stick to my nerdy hiking watch - altimeter, barometric pressure indicator, compass, etc.. the google / apple watches wont be able to tell me their is a serious drop in the barometric pressure at 13,000 feet when out hiking. it also is "solar powered" FTMFW &lt;&lt;-- hates that expression btw!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I will stick to my nerdy hiking watch - altimeter, barometric pressure indicator, compass, etc.. the google / apple watches wont be able to tell me their is a serious drop in the barometric pressure at 13,000 feet when out hiking. it also is "solar powered" FTMFW &lt;&lt;-- hates that expression btw!!!


The Galaxy S5 can. It has a barometer in it.  Which can be reported accordingly to a smart watch. :thumbs:

Got nothing on solar powered..........yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

wont be helpful where there are no cell towers or power resupply...

&amp; Iphone has the same thing... neither works well if you are above 8,000 feet or away from cell towers..


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> well the younger crowd (anyone less than 30) never puts their phone in their pocket so they don't have to pull it out to see what time it is....


good point!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> wont be helpful where there are no cell towers or power resupply...
> 
> &amp; Iphone has the same thing... neither works well if you are above 8,000 feet or away from cell towers..


This is why I have a cheap $10 watch from Wally-world for camping.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > wont be helpful where there are no cell towers or power resupply...
> ...


If you have Verizon, you'll have service. 

At least I did at one of the higher peaks at Aspen Highlands.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

If I'm out hiking, I don't want 4G coverage...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2014)

I did not have service this past weekend at Sylvan Lake State Campground, about 15 miles south of Eagle, which is the point of camping for us. I have full service with Verizon while skiing. However, when out camping for the weekend, I cannot recharge my iPhone 4S (spare me the SMH smiley) at night. The cheapo watch lets me check the time in the middle of the night when mini-Buff 1 or 2 wake up from a nightmare, or wants to get up at 4 AM when the sun just starts peeking over the hills.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

were talking further away from civilization than that.... but the tops of the mountains within around 60 miles from I-70 usually have cell service, but from the trail head to the top, naddah..

the places my kids scout troops have gone camping have had zilch for all adults regardless of provider.. we bailed on a backpacking trip when my watch started going crazy around 8 pm.. (we were leaning towards leaving due to weather reports) but that night after we left that place got pummeled in 12" of snow (it had been 60's the day before)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

iPhone 4s = poor reception, not surprising. _&lt;insert snarky meme here&gt;_



Road Guy said:


> were talking further away from civilization than that.... but the tops of the mountains within around 60 miles from I-70 usually have cell service, but from the trail head to the top, naddah..


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!

I can also get minimal reception in my BIL's plane at some pretty decent altitudes. Just sayin'.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

"rolls eyes"


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> iPhone 4s = poor reception, not surprising. _&lt;insert snarky meme here&gt;_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll take you almost ANYWHERE off the road system (and a few locations on it) where it won't matter what phone you have, or carrier, you will NOT have signal.

The coverage maps on the major carriers are fairly accurate for AK on the road system. I say fairly because they don't properly account for terrain in most locations.

If you are referring to just the lower 48 areas, then sure, you're more likely to have signals in remote locations. But I can really show you the true meaning of _Remote!_


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

no I am pretty sure if you have a Samsung Galaxy and Verizon you can get coverage at Mount McKinley......

the reason I gave the scouting example, many adults, many types of phones, services when we go camping / backpacking in the valleys of these mountains you aint getting any cell coverage... (which is why I have the ultimate nerd / adventure backpacking watch)


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

Within 15 miles of the park entrance, ALL cell service is gone. I know where Verizon just put their tower and I also know that it isn't even active yet. Once it is active, it won't help since there is nothing going within park boundaries.

Even satellite phones have issues in several locations I've been to for work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

If you're out backpacking/camping, a cellphone should be one of many tools in your bag. Any smart back-country adventurer knows you never rely on only one tool too heavily.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

Unless it is a Map and Compass. You can never rely too heavily on those two pieces of equipment.

Edit - it has to be a map of the correct area though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

And your compass is a good one.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

I like to use a weather rock


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2014)

See all the white (no coverage) zones on this map? That is where I live, as well as where work and play often takes place. So, it doesn't matter if I have iOS or Droid, Apple or Samsung/HTC/LG.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

The coverage maps are BS. The one for my old residence said I had coverage, but unless you were using a cell phone repeater with a yagi antenna 60' above grade you had no signal. Even with the repeater, you were lucky to get two signal strength bars. It was a hole, plain and simple.


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> See all the white (no coverage) zones on this map? That is where I live, as well as where work and play often takes place. So, it doesn't matter if I have iOS or Droid, Apple or Samsung/HTC/LG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aspen had beautiful T-Mobile coverage.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > iPhone 4s = poor reception, not surprising. _&lt;insert snarky meme here&gt;_
> ...


As long as I can bring my amplifier/repeater equipment.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

^ Accepted. When should I expect your arrival?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

LOL--

I think the father / son from Minnesota that died trying to hike Mt. Evans last year had Verizon...it didn't help them not freeze to death either


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> ^ Accepted. When should I expect your arrival?


Just as soon as your growler supply is re-stocked. 



Road Guy said:


> LOL--
> 
> I think the father / son from Minnesota that died trying to hike Mt. Evans last year had Verizon...it didn't help them not freeze to death either


Bummer. They could have had some camping supplies delivered via drone from Amazon.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 10, 2014)

So will this watch come with a case that RG won't be able to wear the rubber off of by sticking it in a place his wife prefers not to?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Accepted. When should I expect your arrival?
> ...


It can be stocked enroute to the first location. We'd be driving right by the prime growler fill site.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 11, 2014)

^EB Meetup!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 11, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)

Is that a BabyBel cheese watch?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

ne1 remember that line from this is 40,"Im gonna shove it in your Icunt!"


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2014)

csb said:


> Is that a BabyBel cheese watch?




Please tell me that is a real thing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 12, 2014)




----------

